# Beach burl finds



## Dale and Anita (Dec 8, 2016)

Thought these might provide some enjoyment for you. Some of our smaller and mid size burl finds from spring.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 8, 2016)

Do you make anything with this stuff? or are you here as a seller?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 8, 2016)

Nice find

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Dale and Anita (Dec 8, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Do you make anything with this stuff? or are you here as a seller?



Hi Barry. We keep pretty busy with builds on a regular basis. I used to work in oak furniture manufacturing years ago and never really gave up the "habit". Much of the material we are now working with is making me think "outside the box". It's not dimensional lumber and we have to often find the pieces that go together. Also doing a lot of learning. Just starting to play with epoxy and wood hardening. So sites like this are great resources for us that are learning.

We do have a pretty massive access to a wide variety of some interesting wood up here. Perhaps in the future we'll do some trades with other members. Right now though I think that we're more interested in dialogue and learning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 8, 2016)

With the Wood being weathered like that I imagine you get a lot of loss due to checking. How does the inside of them look?


----------



## Dale and Anita (Dec 8, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> With the Wood being weathered like that I imagine you get a lot of loss due to checking. How does the inside of them look?


Hey Cody. Well...it's a bit of a crap shoot. This was our first year of picking them. Where they cured off the ground...hung up...those ones seemed on average better. The larger ones on the ground...the side on the ground tends to be punky. The slabs we cut off the big burl (different post) were about 80-90% great. Going to cut off the weak/punky sides and join 2 sides together for one large table top I think. Nice thing is that we have a pretty broad area to pick from. Reservoir is huge up here (largest in western Canada). The whole region is actively logged. So between driftwood and burls there's lots. I think we picked up about 25 burls just on 2 beach accesses. Some of the smaller burls (i.e. bowling ball sized) that end up well off the ground once beached are great.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 2


----------

